# A Peek Into My World!



## justallan

I'll start a running pictorial of the things that I get to enjoy and live for.
First one is just for @Kevin. I thought it was supposed to be nice today.......WRONG! I just took this and it's only about 15 minutes worth.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

This was yesterday morning while out feeding one of the bunches of cows that I babysit.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## CWS

In my opinion nothing better than watch a bunch of cows eat. Things in Montana is a lot different than what is in Ohio. We raised 20 cow calf pairs on 40 acres of pasture.
We gave the cows a new 1 acre piece of grass every day. We used electric fence to fence off the pastures. I loved to go out right before dark and watch to cows. It will make you sleep better. Keep adding pictures. What breeds of cows do you raise on the ranch.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> I'll start a running pictorial of the things that I get to enjoy and live for.
> First one is just for @Kevin. I thought it was supposed to be nice today.......WRONG! I just took this and it's only about 15 minutes worth.
> 
> View attachment 100632



Allan, I'm sorry for your extreme misfortune. I have a lot of friends in Jerusalem and I texted the image of the snow to them. They are all beseeching the Almighty on your behalf. I just got this video from one of them. They are all going to the wall for you until the poisonous fallout ceases .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Nice Allan. My parents are out your way - Custer State Park in SD for a few days then headed to Helena for a few days before going to Calgary to visit my sister and her husband and rugrats. They are amazed at the beauty (and enjoying the snow).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

CWS said:


> In my opinion nothing better than watch a bunch of cows eat. Things in Montana is a lot different than what is in Ohio. We raised 20 cow calf pairs on 40 acres of pasture.
> We gave the cows a new 1 acre piece of grass every day. We used electric fence to fence off the pastures. I loved to go out right before dark and watch to cows. It will make you sleep better. Keep adding pictures. What breeds of cows do you raise on the ranch.


Curt, the ranch I work for has just over 2,000 head of angus/cross and if you get close enough to their kids they get to be more cross than angus.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

I had a cow like that one time. Had to climb into a bunch of mutifloral rose bushes to get away. She didn't stay around long. I can't imagine having to care for that many cows. Our cows were Simmental and Angus.


----------



## justallan

CWS said:


> I had a cow like that one time. Had to climb into a bunch of mutifloral rose bushes to get away. She didn't stay around long. I can't imagine having to care for that many cows. Our cows were Simmental and Angus.


These are actually some really good cows and generally pretty good mamas. What we do here is everyone is responsible for their own cows, calves, pastures, waters, ETC. I take care of right at 350 cows plus the bulls for the entire ranch. When we brand or ship and preg test everyone works together and whoevers cows we are working, that's the corals we use and that's who puts up the grub. Other than my cooking, we generally eat pretty good.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Man that's some pretty country allan! 

How's the hunting out that way? I can imagine the response...


----------



## justallan

There's not as many trees as where I grew up, but it's certainly some beautiful country.
The hunting is great around here. The ranch I work for is all outfitted. I laugh because folks actually get upset with me for not letting them sneak on, like it's even up to me.
Although I don't hunt, my freezer gets filled every year by friends that live for hunting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> I'll start a running pictorial of the things that I get to enjoy and live for.
> First one is just for @Kevin. I thought it was supposed to be nice today.......WRONG! I just took this and it's only about 15 minutes worth.
> 
> View attachment 100632



Whoa....You might wanna mention to mother nature that it's spring time....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Here's one from awhile back. This one had 3 cubs in the trees and didn't want to sit down for a picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan

ripjack13 said:


> Whoa....You might wanna mention to mother nature that it's spring time....


If my calves stay healthy I'm hoping it just keeps right on coming for another month. This little bit of rain and snow is my haying bonus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

Here's a nice shot from a few years ago. The entire "bowl" is parts of 2 of my smaller pastures that we winter in. I'd posted this on FB 6/20/12, just to give you all somewhat of an idea what it should look like for the BBQ.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan

@gman2431 here you go. It's a sturgeon from on the river 30 miles up the road. I really had a laugh on this one. The first thing I saw was it's tail and for a split second the idea of a shark came to mind. The next thing I saw was it's head and figured it was a paddlefish. I had obviously never seen one before, but will say this fish was as solid as a 4x4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Great thread Allan, keep the pictures coming! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I figured I'd just add some here and there, but got carried away. Here's a close-up for you guys. I took this pic out my dining room widow, looks pretty scared of me, doesn't she?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Sure is pretty country! I personally could do without the snow, but I know that helps the land to be so gorgeous. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

This is the first field I've ever planted. Up until now I've been the one to tare up the ground and then disc it for planting. I tried running the drills a few years ago before I got my glasses and it just wasn't going to happen.
I will say that the tractor that I used is a friggin' Cadillac compared to mine. I know what I want for Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Looks like you brought almost enough tractor! Seedin Alfalfa or small grain?


----------



## justallan

@rocky1 that tractor was plenty enough, I want one for my side of the ranch. This field is barley.


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> @rocky1 This field is barley.



Going to brew some beer??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Central heat and air, surround sound, cushy recliner, power steering, and the whole 9 yards too, huh... 

You growing the barley for cow feed or cash crop Allan? Looks like someone did a heckuva job picking rocks!


----------



## justallan

The funny part of yesterday was figuring out to grab the steering wheel ONLY by the center hub or I would constantly oversteer.
This is for feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

That sure is beautiful country. I could really dig a summer home up there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Never mind, crappy pictures!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## justallan

Here's a little better pic of pretty darned aggressive pheasant. This darned thing lived right near a wire gate and would come up to within about 10' and sit holler at you, then he would chase/follow you for 100 yards.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan

A couple deer near my yard.



 

My general mode of transportation on the ranch.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

These wascally wabbits are trying to scare me out of my hole! This was from my doorstep.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan

SWEET DEAL! looking at this pic, I just realized the 1/2" of rain we got last night in about 10 minutes time washed my car. WOO-HOO!


----------



## justallan

Here's a $50,000 rabbit hutch.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan

This is the rock formation they named the area post office stop for long ago and now the road that goes by it.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## CWS

Great pictures Alan. Looks like a great place to hide. I envy your ranch life but from what I know about taking care of in the winter I don't think I could do it these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

It's not so bad I'm out feeding right now heading up again but the babies look healthy they're still playing with it so it's a good day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

justallan said:


> It's not so bad I'm out feeding right now heading up again but the babies look healthy they're still playing with it so it's a good day
> 
> View attachment 102962


At least I had a few hills and trees to block the wind. We turned the few cows we have out on pasture on March 15. I guess we live in two different worlds. Have a great day. Stay warm!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Believe this for sure, other than riding through them this afternoon and going to the physical therapist, this kid is staying indoors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

That last picture in post #26 looks like an oil painting. Really cool.


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> That last picture in post #26 looks like an oil painting. Really cool.


I think that was a case of a cheap phone and possibly to much coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Have another cup for @Kevin he sounds cold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Nice pictures of some beautiful country. I have been out there a couple of times, we have friends in Nebraska and Wyoming so we went up to Rushmore and then to Billings on the way to Wo. We stopped somewhere along the road in Montana and watched a couple of cowboys trying to move a half dozen cows off the side of a mountain, those horses are amazing I don't know if I could have stood up on that ground.


----------



## justallan

I absolutely love it up here. The ranch I work for now uses 4-wheelers instead of horses. With about 80,000 acres, horses just can't cover the miles we do on bikes. We have one pasture that is better than 10 sections, that's about 7,500 acres. We can gather it with 6 guys on bikes in about a half a day.
The last place that I worked used horses quite a bit and I enjoyed it to a point, but I'm no bonafide cowboy for darned sure. With a good horse I can do pretty good, but you can have the real lively ones.


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> That last picture in post #26 looks like an oil painting. Really cool.



Looks more like a well executed photo-shop water color mask image.


The Deer image with water color mask, highest brush detail setting, lowest settings on shadow and texture...





Same image taking brush detail down a couple notches...


----------



## justallan

I was only joking on the poor camera and the coffee bit, obviously I knew just exactly what I was doing there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

@rocky1 are you putting out your bees already? The bee guys are bringing in the boxes here on the ranch already and it seemed like they usually bring them in late march.


----------



## justallan

Here ya go. I'm pretty sure that I could get these with a rock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Well those pics didn't quite make the grade. They are turkeys, darn-it!


----------



## ironman123

Yep, thems was turkeys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Not yet Allan... We're still in the midst of honey flows down here in Florida; we don't ship anything north until mid-June. There's enough stuff blooming down here to keep everything happy and healthy until then, and we actually make honey until about the first of June most years, and occasionally right up until we leave.

Your guys, probably had bees on the Almonds in California, moved up to Idaho on pear pollination and skipped the apples in Washington. So they sent them up there early, where they'll shut down, and start to build up naturally again. If they feed them regularly and catch any type of small flower blooming to produce pollen they'll do OK.

In our case, coming off a honey flow in Florida, in 90 - 95 degree weather, if we ship them early they shut down bad! They'll go backwards drastically; to the point it's hard to get them back in time for the honey flow. You either need to be there just a few days before it hits, or you need to be there a month or two early. Alfalfa and sweet clover are light sensitive, doesn't matter how much it rains, doesn't matter how dry it is, doesn't matter what you had for snow cover, or lack thereof, doesn't matter how cold it is, or how hot' alfalfa and sweet clover will not bloom and produce nectar until about the 3rd week of June in our little part of ND. You have a 10 day window in there, centered over June 25th. You can bet on it, 3 - 5 days one side or the other of June 25th. you will have bloom and a little nectar start showing up. 

It's kinda like finding that sweet spot in the cattle market, where feeder calf prices peak every season, and weaning and feeding all your calves to hit the market in a 7 - 10 day window.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan

Thanks Rocky.
BTW, I had meant to say they generally bring them in may, not March.


----------



## rocky1

I understood... No one moves bees to that latitude in March! That's just a tad early!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp

Wow, this thread is great! If for no other reason than learning about bees and honey! The pics ain't too bad neither. @justallan I wish I'd ever see some turkey in the wild like that. Didn't see or hear anything this year hunting.


----------



## justallan

@frankp the turkeys here on the ranch rarely ever get hunted or bothered any and seem little concerned with me every time I see them. I shot one the year I started here and can honestly say that after all the mess and whatnot that if I have to do the cooking I'd rather have a Butterball turkey. Granted, cooked right by the right person they are fantastic, but I am not that person!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

That's not to mention that one you shot didn't have that little white pop-up thingy to tell you it's done! 

Hey that'd be a good word for the Word of the Week... find out what that little white pop up thingy is called! Technically of course!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

@rocky1 , that's called a Bird-B-Done.


----------



## rocky1

You were close, but I bet no one would have ever guessed it without Googling it!



> On Oct. 25, 1966, the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office granted a patent for a “thermally responsive signaling device,” or what would eventually become known as the Dun-Rite pop-up turkey timer. The patent was actually an improvement on an earlier one filed by the same man, George G. Kliewer.



It's actually a pretty good read, kinda lengthy, but interesting to say the least.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...bb3318-88a2-11e5-9a07-453018f9a0ec_story.html


----------



## justallan

So far a cat and a carp.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

I just had to get on here and brag on my big catch of the evening from last night. A ROCK! Yes, a friggin' rock. I suppose it weighed in at about 3 pounds, but sure wasn't much of a fighter. I'd been fishing around what I'm guessing was a submerged tree where I was getting good bites and fighting it the whole time when something took the hook and went. I'd only reeled in a little line when I got stuck. I did the pull, reel, pull thing the entire way to the bank figuring to come up with a branch. We all laughed pretty good on that one.
I know, "Pictures or it didn't happen". Now honestly, other than myself, how many idiots do you know would brag on catching a rock?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> I know, "Pictures or it didn't happen". Now honestly, other than myself, how many idiots do you know would brag on catching a rock?



Some idiots fess up to burning spousal vans and impaling trucks on shrubs.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan

My younger brother got the time to come down yesterday and we took the 4-wheelers to the top of the mountain here on the ranch. It's called the Little Wolf Mountains for those that like to look things up.
It was great seeing my brother and a much needed ride to remind myself of just how great my life is.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950

cool view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down

Man I am jealous of the wildlife you have out there and the views you get to stare at. the last set of pics looked like paintings. you have black bears up there or? what about cougars and are those whitetails or mulies? awesome thread alan!


----------



## Mike1950

while jeff is asking- I know you have elk and muleys but have the wolves got that far or is this something not talked about...........


----------



## justallan

We have muleys, white tail, antelope elk, bear, mountain lion and I thought I saw a wolf a few years back and others claim to see them, plus a lost moose on occasion.
Thank you for bringing this to the top to where it notifies me, it made me remember why I'm here, it's been a rough day. (insert tired grumpy emoticon here)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

Great thread. Really enjoyed the pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Here's a few pics from my office. I guess you can tell I finally got out the camera.
It's not going to be a record year, but I'm sure not griping about it. We have a new guy that did an awesome job harrowing the fields in the spring so it's nice and smooth, plus he's out of the house when I get there and willing to work the same hours as me, so far.

My office




Out the office window




My co-worker raking




Check this out, he has a remote control for his radio in the darned tractor, now that's lazy! Okay, it was probably free with the radio the boss bought him. LOL
I guess the best part of this picture is that now I can see the buttons better, any bets if I'll remember this crap tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Out cutting today and I woke up this cow elk. She looked a little poorly and wouldn't run from me, so I'm thinking she's sick. I know I wasn't going to pet her. LOL
I guess I should clean the window more often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Allan, I've been enjoying the pictures and stories you've been posting.

They also make me long to be in Montana again - I haven't been able to make a trip out to Montana since 2011.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

How many round bales you guys put up a year?
Nice swather !!!!



Dave


----------



## justallan

We do dry land farming, so it all depends on the year. I think the best I've seen on this ranch was about 5,000 bales with 3 swathers running.
This is my 3rd year doing the cutting and my first and second year were just under and just over 2,000 bales.
This year everything is a little thinner, so I'm hoping for at least 1,500 myself and if we do better then great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Well, with things breaking and me not taking my welding gear, I got out of work early enough to post a couple pics for you guys.

While putting out mineral this morning I found a couple elk.












Something that got my attention growing in the hay meadow. I cut it to bale just in case. Now who says them California cows are happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Brings back a lot of memories. Back in the mid 70's my grandpa had a huge ranch in Wyoming, near Laramie. My older brother and I spent most of our summers cutting hay. My brother ran the mower and I usually ran the rake. Back then no fancy tractor with stereos or enclosed "cabins". Hot dusty work. 12 Hours a day and I think Grandpa paid us something line 3 bucks a day! But we were happy as could be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cannabis will boost the bulk tank a little, but pending on ration, the bovine can get stoned. Just like apples, you need to be careful.


----------



## Mike1950

ahhh- let's say limited personal experience as a young man/flower child- No cow is going to get high off of that nebraska rope weed............ now if it looked like this



 

Then Houston we have a problem might apply................

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950




----------



## Mike1950

PS. that stuff has grow in eastern Mt. fields since gramps was a kid......


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Well, with things breaking and me not taking my welding gear, I got out of work early enough to post a couple pics for you guys.
> 
> While putting out mineral this morning I found a couple elk.
> View attachment 108404
> 
> View attachment 108405
> 
> View attachment 108407
> 
> Something that got my attention growing in the hay meadow. I cut it to bale just in case. Now who says them California cows are happy.
> View attachment 108406


I like your definition of a "couple" elk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> ahhh- let's say limited personal experience as a young man/flower child- No cow is going to get high off of that nebraska rope weed............ now if it looked like this
> 
> View attachment 108421
> 
> Then Houston we have a problem might apply................


Isn't that stuff legal in your state?


----------



## HomeBody

justallan said:


> Check this out, he has a remote control for his radio in the darned tractor, now that's lazy!



You have radio stations clear out there? Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> Isn't that stuff legal in your state?



yep- craigslist is full of ads and there are retail stores and billboards- I voted for legalization- stupid to put folks in jail for smokin pot and it is damned expensive....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## justallan

HomeBody said:


> You have radio stations clear out there? Gary


Yup, but depends on what you are driving and what direction as to what station you can pick up.
Luckily there's a station out of Sheridan Wyoming that plays old rock that I can pick up in the swather and a couple of my own trucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

It must be, I have a co-workers that just went out to Spokane and since coming home has actually gotten slower.
I smoked the heck out of it in the late '70s and early '80's and I'm here to say the stuff they have now is a whole new animal! I took one hit off a joint about 8 years ago and my goodness, you can have my share of that stuff.


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> It must be, I have a co-workers that just went out to Spokane and since coming home has actually gotten slower.
> I smoked the heck out of it in the late '70s and early '80's and I'm here to say the stuff they have now is a whole new animal! I took one hit off a joint about 8 years ago and my goodness, you can have my share of that stuff.



Might have something to do with the 20+ years that have gone by.... I agree though I could care less but the state loves it- New taxes............


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> yep- craigslist is full of ads and there are retail stores and billboards- I voted for legalization- stupid to put folks in jail for smokin pot and it is damned expensive....


Agreed, especially when it's gonna boost the economy and provide more tax revenue.


----------



## justallan

I finished cutting hay and just barely hit my goal of 1500 round bales and am plenty thankful that I got that.









Here's the field that I planted. It was barley and just didn't do very good at all because of the weather, but it sure attracts the elk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Ray D

Nice pictures. What's that structure in the last picture...by the power lines?


----------



## norman vandyke

Ray D said:


> Nice pictures. What's that structure in the last picture...by the power lines?


Looks like an old cabin and some bee boxes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Ray D said:


> Nice pictures. What's that structure in the last picture...by the power lines?


It's an old homestead, they are all over the ranch and some are still in fairly decent shape.


----------



## JohnF

Alan, this thread sure is a fantastic read. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> It's an old homestead, they are all over the ranch and some are still in fairly decent shape.



Could you use those as a hunting blind to hunt the elk from?


----------



## justallan

ripjack13 said:


> Could you use those as a hunting blind to hunt the elk from?


Good call, but this one is right on the county road going through the ranch, but I'd bet there may be some in good spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Well, I get a couple/few more days to get some more hay put up and am plenty darned happy.
Better yet, there's a 20 year old kid that's more than proved himself in the year that he's been here, wants to work and wants to learn.....Everything! He wanted to learn to run the swather and I'm plenty willing to help out someone that wants to work. The best part is other than only having to point him in the right direction all I have to do is sit in the rake tractor and work on my beauty sleep. I may have bit off more than I can chew on that last part.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Well, I get a couple/few more days to get some more hay put up and am plenty darned happy.
> Better yet, there's a 20 year old kid that's more than proved himself in the year that he's been here, wants to work and wants to learn.....Everything! He wanted to learn to run the swather and I'm plenty willing to help out someone that wants to work. The best part is other than only having to point him in the right direction all I have to do is sit in the rake tractor and work on my beauty sleep. I may have bit off more than I can chew on that last part.


......


----------



## justallan

Some of y'all have to go find your dinner, up here dinner comes to us!
This was at Kim's house right in town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like ya got a heavy frost!!!


----------



## Lou Currier

Is that a recent picture  I see white stuff on that ground!


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> Is that a recent picture  I see white stuff on that ground!



We put that white stuff in pictures on purpose- keeps southiners- south.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

That was night before last.
Just some fun info, this is a tiny buck for around here and wouldn't be shot by anyone but an out of towner or someone new here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That one would make a Florida deer look like a midget.


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> That one would make a Florida deer look like a midget.



Just to add Alan is not kidding- Mulies Get Really BIG

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

a little Mule deer story- Not Mont. but close enough-N.Idaho. There was a nice herd of Muleys when i was a young in-14 near My Gramps place. My uncle- 5'5" feisty Black irishman whom i was named after and I scouted them out. They were living on a big ridge at the time. Accessible, we figured from above. we had it all planned out. First glitch in plan- it snowed about 14" that night- we had a tough time but old willy's jeep got us where we were going but not until after we got stuck a couple times. Love hunting in fresh powder- it was snowing when we started- had snowshoes on. He took right side and I took left in sight of each other. Helluva lot of snow on ridge, approached saddle where we thought deer would be and the snow had drifted in there. Mike motioned me- meant deer!! He wanted me to cross thru saddle- I got halfway thru and all hell broke loose- friggin deer were buried in snow and exploded all around me- saw a nice buck- forgot I had long shoes on and fell flat on my face- got up to Mike shooting and deer bounding out of sight. He shot a nice 4 point but the BIG one was not to be seen. we started dressing it only to hear buck snort and up the ridge where we had come down the big buck was disappearing over ridge. we dragged deer up to saddle and that damn big buck had stayed buried in snow when all the rest had panicked, he was big for a reason..... Miss my hunting partner- he was crazy but fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> That was night before last.
> Just some fun info, this is a tiny buck for around here and wouldn't be shot by anyone but an out of towner or someone new here.


I always go for nice, big does. Much better eating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> I always go for nice, big does. Much better eating.



You are right- but at 14- antlers count.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

